# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Tiedotteet >  SRS:n nettisivujen osoite on muuttunut

## Albert

SRS:n nettisivujen uusi osoite on www.raitio.org
Eli www.nettilinja.fi~ahellman/ on nyt *historiaa*.
Tutut alasivut löytyvät kun korvaa www.nettilinja.fi/~ahellman/jotain/jotain.htm
osoitteella www.raitio.org/jotain/jotain.htm. Älkää nyt noita kuitenkaan klikatko  :Smile:  .
Toki _nettilinja_kin toimii vielä muutaman kuukauden (*mutta niitä sivuja ei päivitetä*).

----------

